# Aus Schaden wird man klug – Verarbeiten von Innotec Adheseal



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (1. Juli 2013)

Es wird ja in vielen Beiträgen auf Innotec (oder ähnliche) Kleber hingewiesen und man (ich) bekommt den Eindruck, dass es ein wirkliches Wunderprodukt ist (klebt sogar Unterwasser!)
Also kann es ja alles nicht so schwierig sein und wird sich in der Verarbeitung von Silikon nicht groß unterscheiden…

Die Folge war jetzt eine tagelange Suche nach einer Leckage!
Nachdem ich Schritt für Schritt alle möglichen Schwachstellen überprüft hatte (Milchwölkchen), aber keine Leckage gefunden hatte und dann prophylaktisch (aber ohne Erfolg) Durchführungen nachträglich nochmal abgedichtet sowie verdächtige Bereiche mit Folienflicken überklebt hatte, habe ich dann am Ende als letzte Möglichkeit, den Pumpenschacht (200 L Regentonne mit 110 Flansch am Boden) ausgegraben, ausgebaut und überprüft.

Und siehe da: der Flansch war jetzt undicht.

Ursache: Zum einen hatte ich der Spaltüberbrückung von Adheseal zu viel zugetraut und die Versteifungsstege am Boden nicht entfernt, sondern nur mit Adheseal aufgefüllt. Und dann war meine Materialvorbereitung offensichtlich nicht ausreichend!

Auf der Homepage von Innotec kann man sich das schön herunterladen (wenn ich das mal vorher gemacht hätte) http://www.innotec-online.de/index.php?ID=4&section_id=15&subID=3 

Also Grundsätzlich muss der Untergrund natürlich sauber und fettfrei sein, aber die Tücke liegt wohl im Detail!

Ich möchte hier keine Werbung für Innotec machen und dies gilt im gleichen Maße sicher auch für vergleichbare Produkte anderer Hersteller. 
Da habe ich aber nichts weiter zu dem Thema gefunden.
Und die meisten Händler bieten zwar diese Kleber an, aber man bekommt nicht automatisch den Hinweis auf die Verarbeitung. 
Und da kann man einfach den Eindruck bekommen, dass man nur ein wenig schleifen und mit einem Lösungsmittel entfetten muss und alles ist OK. 
Aber gerade Regentonnen oder HT Rohre sind aus PP oder PE und recht heikel in der Verklebung. 
Und da ist eine gute Vorbereitung einfach wichtig – vor allem, wenn man an die Stelle dann nicht mehr so einfach dran kommt und diese auch noch druckbelastet ist!

So steht es in der Technischen Information von Innotec Adheseal:

Untergrund Metall, Kunststoff, Glas, Holz, Aluminium, Trespa, Beton, usw...
Vorbereitung desUntergrundes: sauber, trocken und fettfrei. 
Den Untergrund mit Innotec Multisol oder Seal and Bond Remover reinigen. 
Kunststoffuntergrund mit Innotec Repaplast Cleaner reinigen. Kunststoff, poröse oder sehr schwierige Untergründe müssen zunächst mit Innotec Repaplast Primer oder Seal Guard behandelt werden.

Hier mal zusammengefasst, was die einzelnen Produkte von Innotec sind:

*Multisol *ist ein professioneller Reiniger, der speziell zur sicheren Reinigung der meisten Flächen vor dem Verkleben, Abdichten oder sonstigen Bearbeitungen entwickelt wurde. 
Mischung aus: Alkohole, Aromatische und alifatische Kohlenwasserstoffe

*Seal and Bond Remover *ist ein technisches Reinigungsmittel zum schnellen und effizienten Entfernen
zahlreicher Kleber. Das Produkt weicht die meisten Kleber und Dichtmassen auf, um sie leichter entfernen zu
können.
Mischung aus: alifatische, aromatische und oxigenierte Kohlenwasserstoffe.

*Repaplast Cleaner *Anti Static ist ein professioneller Reiniger, der speziell zur Reinigung der meisten
Kunststoffe entwickelt wurde. Aufgrund seiner einzigartigen Zusammensetzung eignet sich dieses sichere
und effiziente Produkt insbesondere zum antistatischen Entfetten und Vorreinigen von Kunststoffen, die
anschließend ausgebessert oder weiterbehandelt werden müssen.
Mischung aus: Alkohol, Äther und aliphatischen Kohlenwasserstoffe(n),
Antistatische Additive

*Repaplast Primer *New Formula ist ein professionelles Haftungsmittel für die geläufigsten Kunststoffe. Mit seiner
neuen, einzigartigen Zusammensetzung sorgt das Produkt für eine deutlich höhere Haftung bei Ausbesserungen,
Klebeverbindungen, Lackierungen und sonstigen Bearbeitungen.
Basis Haftvermittler auf Polymer-Basis
Untergrund Die geläufigsten Kunststoffe, wie Polypropylen, Polyethylen, Polyurethan,Elastomermischungen, ABS, TPO, aber auch heikle Materialien, wie Metall, Edelstahl, (Natur-)Stein usw.

*Seal Guard *ist ein sehr hochwertiger haftungssteigernder Primer, der das Haftvermögen diverser Dichtmassen
verbessert. Das Produkt ist insbesondere für poröse Materialien, doch auch für die meisten anderen Flächen
geeignet.
Basis silanmodifizierte Polymere
Untergrund Verschiedene Untergründe, wie Metall, Naturstein, Holz, Kunststoffe, usw...

Nochmal, damit hier kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: Ich arbeite nicht für Innotech und verkaufe den Kram auch nicht. Es hätte mir nur viel Ärger erspart, wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte.
So bin ich nur aus Schaden klug geworden und wollte dies hier teilen.

Gruß, Knut


----------



## dpoessl (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aus Schaden wird man klug – Verarbeiten von Innotec Adheseal*

Hi, 

bin auch gerade dabei meine Regentonnen mit Flanschen zu verbinden. 

Adheseal habe ich bereits hier liegen. 

Nun wollte ich dich mit deinenErfahrungen und auch euch andere da draußen fragen, wie ich die Sache jetzt am besten und wirklich 100%ig dich verbinden kann? 

Brauche ich wirklich das gesamte Innotec Programm? Also Reiniger, Primer und dann erst den eigentlich "Kleber" ? 

Oder reicht es auch wenn ich die Oberfläche anrauhe, entfette und dann "verklebe"? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aus Schaden wird man klug – Verarbeiten von Innotec Adheseal*

Moin, 
das würde mich auch interessieren, da ich auch demnächst feste Anschlüsse verkleben will!


----------



## Zacky (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aus Schaden wird man klug – Verarbeiten von Innotec Adheseal*

Also ich habe auch mit Innotec und anderen Dichtmitteln gearbeitet. Bislang habe ich keinerlei Probleme, selbst meine Sichtscheibe im Keller ist im Grunde genommen, nur mit Innotec eingeklebt. Das Ganze natürlich auch reichlich, so dass es überall nach dem Andrücken raus gequollen ist. Ich habe die Untergründe teils nur mit einem trockenen Haushaltstuch (Einwegrolle Z*w* o.ä.) gereinigt und bislang "toi-toi-toi" keine Schadstellen oder Leckagen.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aus Schaden wird man klug – Verarbeiten von Innotec Adheseal*

Das kommt auf das Material der Regentonne an.
Das ist oft PP und damit verbinden sich Kleber recht schlecht (manche sagen auch gar nicht) 

In dem Fall (mit dem Flansch) ist Innotec aber eher eine Dichtungsmasse, als ein Kleber.

Mein Problem war aber, dass ich die Verstärkungsstege am Boden der Tonne gelassen hatte und dachte, dass Innotec das schon abdichten würde, wenn man den Flansch dann anschraubt.
Aber das war dann doch zu viel des Guten. 

Ich habe also alles wieder abgemacht, Stege entfernt, angeschliffen und mit dem Seal & Bond Remover gereinigt. 
Andere Lösungsmittel gehen sicher auch, aber das würde ich mindestens machen.

Und dann - wie Zacky schon geschrieben hat - reichlich aufgetragen.
Und bis jetzt ist alles dicht

Wenn es um eine haltbare Verklebung mit Innotec Adheseal geht, würde ich bei PP den Primer verwenden.

Viel Erfolg, 

Knut


----------



## Nori (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aus Schaden wird man klug – Verarbeiten von Innotec Adheseal*

...oder man macht den Schmutzablauf in eine Seitenwand und modelliert (z.B. mit Beton) eine zum Ablauf ausgerichtete Fläche.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aus Schaden wird man klug – Verarbeiten von Innotec Adheseal*



Nori schrieb:


> ...oder man macht den Schmutzablauf in eine Seitenwand und modelliert (z.B. mit Beton) eine zum Ablauf ausgerichtete Fläche.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Richtig, Nori!

jedoch hat bei dem Regentonnenmodell der 110er Flansch nicht an die Seite gepasst, da es dort Abstufungen gibt. Deshalb habe ich den Flansch am Boden montiert. 
(Die Tonne ist mein Pumpenschacht und der Flansch der Zulauf aus dem Bodenfilter).

Gruß, Knut


----------



## Patrick K (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aus Schaden wird man klug – Verarbeiten von Innotec Adheseal*

Hallo 

Wenn man den Flansch schon so abdichten möchte sollte man diesen erst leicht verschrauben und wirklich nur so das er sitzt, dann sollte der Kleber 1-2 Tage trocknen , erst dann sollte man den Flansch festziehen so quetscht man die trockene Klebermasse nochmal ein und die Verbindung sollte dann auch Dicht sein.

Ich selber benutze da lieber ein Stück EPDM Teichfolie als Dichtung zwischen Flansch und "Behälter"

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Oiram74 (26. Juli 2021)

Ich habe heute auch den undichten Hahn an der Regentonne neu eingeklebt und dann abgedichtet. Als ersten das Bohrungsloch mit einem Skalpell von Kunststoffaufwürfen am Bohrungsrand befreit. Dann mit Spiritus entfettet. Dann Habe ich Repaplast Primer auf den Kunststoff aufgesprüht. Dann trocknen lassen. Dann 2k Kleber Repaplast auf den Flansch des Hahnes aufgebracht und innen an der Mutter mit Flansch. Und das alles ziemlich zügig. Weil das Zeug super schnell aushärtet. 
2k Kleber, weil ich eine feste Verbindung wollte. Dann habe ich Adheseal zusätzlich an der Regentonne aussen und innen am Flansch des Hahns als auch innen an dem Flansch der Mutter angebracht. Jetzt noch 4-5 Stunden abtrocknen lassen. Und dann befüllen.

Sollte für die Ewigkeit halten.

Im übrigen hab ich auch schon ein angebohrtes HT Fallrohr mit Adheseal abgedichtet. Angerauht. Auch alles gereinigt. Haftvermittler (Seal Guard) drauf. Dann ablüften lassen. Dann Adheseal dick drauf, und dann habe ich auf das Loch ein vorher ausgeschnittenes Stück Kunststoff Rohrstück des gleichen Rohres (Radius also gleich) aufgedrückt. Mit leichten Druck über Stunden aushärten lassen. Da es ein innenliegendes Regenrohr ist, welches ich von aussen zugänglich gemacht habe (Beton aufgestemmt-scheiss arbeit), habe ich eine Revisionsklappe an der Wand angebracht. Damit ich für die Zukunft mal reinschauen kann, ob alles noch dicht ist. Fallrohr sehe ich nicht so problematisch, weil kein stehendes, drückendes Wasser.


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Juli 2021)

Regentonnen bzw. PP sind eines der Materialien, von den sich MS-Polymer ohne große Mühe rückstandslos entfernen läßt.
Darum ist eine Verschraubung, wie bei den Flanschen, enorm wichtig. Ordentlich verschrauben kann ich natürlich nur, wenn ich plane Flächen habe.
Das wurde hier schon richtig bemerkt.

Ich habe die Flächen lediglich mit PVC-Reiniger gereinigt, eingestrichen (beim Flansch zwei Raupen beidseitig der Löcher) und zusammen geschraubt. Zusätzlich sind die Schraubenköpfe und das austretende Gewinde abzudichten.
Alle ca. 30 Verbindungen sind seit etlichen Jahren dauerhaft dicht, sprich, kein Wasserverlust.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (27. Juli 2021)

Wenn es nur um das Verbinden von 2 Regentonnen geht, genügt auch ein wassergefüllter Schlauch oben durch die Deckelöffnungen geführt, der bei beiden unter dem Wasserspiegel mündet. Siehe auch https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2021)

GrauhaarfroschMobil schrieb:


> genügt auch ein wassergefüllter Schlauch oben durch die Deckelöffnungen geführt, der bei beiden unter dem Wasserspiegel mündet.


Jawoll, funktioniert super.  

Deswegen empfehlen wir hier auch immer und überall, dass man Schläuche und Rohre möglichst immer mit einem Bogen nach oben verlegen sollte.
So als kleinen Nebeneffekt hat man dann auch den nötigen Spaß an seinem persönlichen Machwerk und wird immer an die eigene clevere Bauweise erinnert ...


VG Carsten


PS:
Regentonnenverbinder ...
Gibt es doch in tausend Größen und manche Sets fast 'hinterher geworfen' ...


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (27. Juli 2021)

Ich meinte aber einen wassergefüllten Schlauch, nicht einen luftblasengefüllten wie du.


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2021)

Ich weiß genau, worauf ich antwortete und auch, wie zuverlässig solche Konstruktionen sind ...


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (27. Juli 2021)

Und braucht man dann eine Kristallkugel um "Jawoll, funktioniert super" richtig interpretieren zu können? Schon mal was von "barrierefreien Texten" gehört? Einfacher wäre, du schreibst klar "Das hat bei mir nicht funktioniert, weil..." Sonst könnte man glatt glauben du reagierst nach dem Motto "So haben wir das noch nie gemacht, so werden wir das nicht machen".


----------



## DbSam (28. Juli 2021)

Lieber Günther,

ich bin mir sicher, dass 99,999% aller User meinen obigen Beitrag als beißende - eigentlich schon eher böse - Ironie erkennen können.
Sehr schade, dass Du nicht dazu gehörst.

Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wie und vor allen Dingen warum ich einen barrierefreien Text extra für Dich verfassen soll.
Jeder, wirklich jeder, kennt die Probleme von solch einer 'Lösung'.


btw.:
Lese doch auch noch einmal diesen Beitrag von @Whyatt , dem ich vollkommen zustimme.
Dazu kommt dann Deine Antwort hier:
 
Ach so, Du bist ganz unschuldig da reingerutscht und auch das nur, weil unten 'similar threads' aufgeführt werden und man dann unbedingt irgend etwas dazu posten muss. Auch wenn es nicht richtig passt, oder vielleicht weiter oben schon erläutert wurde ...


Dies hier sind ja nicht die einzigen Threads, welche Du so 'beglückst' ...
Dass Du kein Kommunikationsgenie bist, das habe ich Dir irgendwo schon einmal geschrieben.

Und wenn Dir alle so entgegen kommen, dann könnte es sein, dass vielleicht Du auf der falschen Spur unterwegs bist.


VG Carsten


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (28. Juli 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Jeder, wirklich jeder, kennt die Probleme von solch einer 'Lösung'.



Aahh du trittst hier als Sprecher/Kommunikator der Allgemeinheit auf.

Lass mich einfach die Probleme wissen, die jeder hier kennt.

Was sind die Probleme so einer Behälterverbindung (ausser bei einer Behältertotalentleerung wenn dann Luft eintritt)?

Es kann jeder antworten, weil jeder die Probleme kennt.


----------



## DbSam (28. Juli 2021)

Sag mal, hast Du den Thread überhaupt mal durchgelesen und auch verstanden, worum es darin geht?

Hier ist Dein Fisch: 
 

PLONK
EOD


----------

